# Member Blogs



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Shall we provide a UK-Muscle blog feature to members?*​
Yes5687.50%No812.50%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I like the idea of having a blog system on UK-Muscle.

Each member would have their own blog to use as they wish - as a progress journal, personal diary etc..

I think it will add value to the forum as well as providing members who wish to track their training a useful extra feature.

For those members who've been around long enough to remember the Journals, well, it'd be like that.. but better! 

L


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

Lorian said:


> I like the idea of having a blog system on UK-Muscle.
> 
> Each member would have their own blog to use as they wish - as a progress journal, personal diary etc..
> 
> ...


Hello sounds a great idea to have on the website for a change


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Lorian

Any ideas on different functions to other sites people here use.

Typing progress journals can be quite laborious and some people lose interest if they have more than one going

another option or function on this one may extend their life an/or increase the interest in the section


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

its a good idea... don't know how many will actually use the feature to the full....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Definitely in favour.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Lost Soul said:


> Any ideas on different functions to other sites people here use.


I think that whatever we do we are always going to be copying something from some other site to a certain degree. That's not to say I don't have lots of ideas - I put at least 10 to the Mods last week alone.

My focus is on developing the core basics of what makes a forum a forum.. and that's something which I feel there is significant room for improvement on.

That said, I'm always open to ideas if people want to raise them.



Lost Soul said:


> Typing progress journals can be quite laborious and some people lose interest if they have more than one going


Then those people won't update them - it's not a big deal. If we do them, and do them well, then people who want to use them will. At the end of the day it's about giving people the choice.

L


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

Great idea.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Dont think its a good idea, people as a general me included dont manage to keep their journals updated so i bet there would be tons of started and not updated journals.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

yep


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

im in for that!

currently got my 'journal' in members pictures so to have a dedicated section would be great


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent idea


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking idea


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes, sounds interesting


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

nice idea, it'll help keep yourself motivated and you can include tips for others.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I dont know to be honest, I meen my journal is on 3 sites. I dont think I would be able to add anything diffrent to what im doing now. I can add picture and videos to my posts already.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Con said:


> Dont think its a good idea, people as a general me included dont manage to keep their journals updated so i bet there would be tons of started and not updated journals.


But it's not like it would be compulsory. Perhaps they would only be created if the member wanted one.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> But it's not like it would be compulsory. Perhaps they would only be created if the member wanted one.


This is true and obviously more want it than dont so fair enough


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Con said:


> This is true and obviously more want it than dont so fair enough


please back that up with some facts


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good Idea. My journal is more of a blog really and its prob in the wrong section lol.

I liked it when we had it before.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

One thing i never understood about this site is why our journals are in the pros shows insperation section. Why does it not have its own journal section?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe if their isnt a blog thing set up then a sub forum for training journals could be added.

Maybe splitting up people training for shows and people training for rugby,football, personal issues etc.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

wogihao said:


> One thing i never understood about this site is why our journals are in the pros shows insperation section. Why does it not have its own journal section?


I agree - the current setup doesn't make sense.

Judging by the positive feedback on this poll we'll be going ahead with the blog system anyway so that will give members a better way of presenting journals in the future.

L


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Great idea.

Brings more structure to the pre contest threads as well.

Maybe include a list at the top for 'top 5 blogs' same as with the current 'top threads'?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

yes its a good idea a lot of good information and inspiration plus humor comes out of peoples logs . people never seem to know were to put them on here ,

the ones people start and dont update will just fade to the end anyway so thats dosent realy matter .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

wogihao said:


> One thing i never understood about this site is why our journals are in the pros shows insperation section. Why does it not have its own journal section?


Are they? I thought they were in the 'Members pics' section! Oops.... :blush:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

why dont you give reps out automatically for those who update at least on a weekly basis, might keep some people more interested.

Im always interested to read about other peoples training, lives etc

to make it easier why not have sections to fill in like diet this week, training, strenght increase etc etc


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

aye good idea jw!

kinda like a spreadsheet idea, i have little knowledge of forum plugins etc so dont know if that exists as such


----------



## Cornholio (Apr 5, 2008)

wogihao said:


> One thing i never understood about this site is why our journals are in the pros shows insperation section. Why does it not have its own journal section?


I agree


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i've wanted to start a journal here but the only section i saw was pro's shows and whatever.

didnt feel comfortable making one there TBH 

will start one here if you do make a journy section


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i've wanted to start a journal here but the only section i saw was pro's shows and whatever.
> 
> didnt feel comfortable making one there TBH
> 
> will start one here if you do make a journy section


Same here with me would be good to have a dedicated journal section or these blogs set up.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm planning to sort this today... watch this space!



L


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

I liked the old journal system you had..

Perhaps a bit more of a progress journal based system?

At the top have upto like 5 different progress pics (thumbnailed) with the ability to add dated entries. Also possibly a PB section to add in your best recorded lifts etc?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lorian said:


> I'm planning to sort this today... watch this space!
> 
> 
> 
> L


My eyes are starting to hurt......

:laugh:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

'tis done!

Everyone should now see a 'Blogs' tab at the top underneath the UK-Muscle logo.

Click on that and then inside you have links to post to your own blog in the left hand menu.

Thanks for voting! :laugh:

L


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice one will have to start one up now:thumbup1:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Would be a very good way for lots , I mean LOTS of peaple to track progress comment on peaple progress and keep a " dairy" of your lifts ... I'm In


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

When or if could we see the "blog" system in use , sounds realy f'king good ... I now I would put it to good use.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

corbuk said:


> When or if could we see the "blog" system in use , sounds realy f'king good ... I now I would put it to good use.


It's already done!

Look at the top of the page (just underneath our logo) and you will see a menu tab saying BLOGS - click on it.

There is then a menu on the left - click on 'Post to your blog' and away you go!

Your blog is then available online at http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/blogs/USERNAME/

So..

Yours would be

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/blogs/corbuk/

L


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice mines up ... Only 6 up atm ... Maybe spread the word to each sub forum because not all peaple read this section , only started reading today .... I deffo think there should be a blog sticky in the training section for begginers to track there progress. Any thank you


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

corbuk said:


> I deffo think there should be a blog sticky in the training section for begginers to track there progress. Any thank you


Good suggestion - thanks!

I'll do that just as soon as we get everythying working nice and quick..

L


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

nice blog system


----------

